# Dogma 2 Report



## AuYeung (Feb 16, 2005)

This is a very detail report on the Dogma 2 from Japan:
http://www.cyclowired.jp/?q=node/62418
And there are many photos................enjoy !!!
The Movistar looks very nice too.
http://www.cyclowired.jp/?q=node/62572


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

gorgeous


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Very nice pics. I let Google translate the Japanese to Norwegian for me, and what in Japanese probably means "top of the heap" came out as "top of the garbage". 

Oh well. Could I have it with yellow instead of red, please?


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Surprised they didn't use some kind of press in BB like BB86. Very avant-garde in all other aspects.
Might break down and try one.

(And rep for the obscure link.)


----------



## T-Dog (Mar 21, 2008)

Great post!!


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

i like the new paint job as well, less asymmetric


----------



## vboy19 (Mar 24, 2008)

wait only 30 grams difference? interesting


----------



## T-Dog (Mar 21, 2008)

vboy19 said:


> wait only 30 grams difference? interesting


Thats the only problem with the Dogma it is way too heavy.


----------



## terrain (Apr 19, 2009)

Nice link but does the '2' only ride on Econo wheels? Also I thought we already saw the '2' in the TDF - IE Save the Rain Forest DOG.


----------



## vboy19 (Mar 24, 2008)

T-Dog said:


> Thats the only problem with the Dogma it is way too heavy.


haha, i can attest to that, i have the current version, and tried my best to build it light without getting into the unrideable category, reach 14lbs. This new version looks nice, think i may swap frames


----------



## ghostryder (Dec 28, 2009)

What a nice looking bike. Love the color, and would love to see it in blue.


----------



## DiegoMontoya (Apr 11, 2010)

I want the green and black one.


----------



## spas (Jul 15, 2009)

interesting how they now have internal derailleur cables in the down tube...


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

*Dogma 2*

Saw these being tested in the R&D dept. last September. They were very hush hush about it.
No name or graphics on the frame and they would only let me peek with my camera safely in my pocket.
At the time, I presumed it would be an all new frame, not a 2nd generation Dogma.
I do like it, but not enough to want it over my now obsolete, out of date 2011 Dogma.
If they'd pulled 200gr. off it, I'd be extremely tempted.


----------



## ghostryder (Dec 28, 2009)

I just love the blk/green sky edition, and the new red color combo. wow


----------



## enzo269 (May 25, 2009)

vboy19 said:


> haha, i can attest to that, i have the current version, and tried my best to build it light without getting into the unrideable category, reach 14lbs. This new version looks nice, think i may swap frames


I really hope you are kidding with this post. So I assume that the UCI limit of 15 pounds is a boat anchor to you and TBone. :cryin:


----------



## vboy19 (Mar 24, 2008)

enzo269 said:


> I really hope you are kidding with this post. So I assume that the UCI limit of 15 pounds is a boat anchor to you and TBone. :cryin:


no it's not, just noting that the frame was very heavy for the price range it is in. I wanted my dream build and if i was going to spend a crazy amount on the bike I would like it a certain weight/build. It's all a matter of opinion, desire. I love the bike it rides amazingly well.


----------

